# personal cell phones at work (for work)



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

From reading some other posts, it seems a general perception (or fact) that the younger generation of electricians are on their cells a lot during work, with g/f, wife, or friends. 

My discussion here is concerning a trend (at least in my local, with the contractor that I currently work for), of JW calling foreman, sub foreman, and other JW for job-related discussions.
So much that the sub-foreman will call me (a 1st yr. apprentice) and tell me to go somewhere and do something. One JW just leaves his cell in his truck, and says that at least one contractor he worked for forbid personal cell phones to even be on the jobsite.
I want my cell to have battery power when I call my wife at break or lunch, and especially because she is pregnant. I have started turning it off during work hours.

The same JW told me to call the sub foreman the other day. I just said my phone is off, and I'm not using it for work anymore anyway.
I want to get one of those hard-hat stickers with the cell phone with a line through it.
The other day I counted, and could recall at least 8 out of the 11 electricians on our jobsite who use their cells to trade calls with the foreman. One day in particular, the foreman called the sub, then the sub called a JW, the JW came to find me and told me what I had to go and do.

Seems like we are doing the contractor a favor by using our personal cells for work, at least saving the foremen walking, with no return. (Although it does help us if one JW goes to the trailer to get supplies and another remembers something else we need, he can call him and say "bring this or that back with you". But, I don't think it's really the point here.

One day the whole crew got docked a half hour pay for being gone at 3:15 on a Friday (except me because I was over at the trailer putting a shipment away).Will the contractor replace one of our phones, if we break it at work? What if I went over my minutes in a month? 

If the sub foreman asks why he can't get me on my phone, I'm just going to tell him that I am not going to use it for work.

If it's a No-No to bring your own power tools to the site, where do personal cells for work fall?

Just wondering what the other opinions are on this subject.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

My phone, I pay the bill, I make the rules. If my boss wants to use a cell phone for work purposes, he can provide it, and foot the bill..... and he does.

If it wasn't for your wife, I would say leave it in the car.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

JohnJ0906 said:


> My phone, I pay the bill, I make the rules. If my boss wants to use a cell phone for work purposes, he can provide it, and foot the bill..... and he does.
> 
> If it wasn't for your wife, I would say leave it in the car.


Couldn't have said it better myself. I agree 100%:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I was asked when I was hired on if I would use my personal cell phone for work and I would be reimbursed every month, Its not the full bill but it is a good amount of it that they cover. I agreed, since they did not require it. I always have the option to not bring it, but that just makes my life harder when I am trying to call my supervisor, or a supply house, or getting a phone call saying my mom was in the hospital.... My company treats me very well, so I have no problem using my own cell for work purposes.

~Matt


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

union rules in my local;

no personal cellphones on the jobs.

Not that it gets followed to the letter but they do not get used for company business. If the boss wants to contact me while at work via phone, he can tell me what phonebooth (they still have payphones somewhere, don't they?) to wait for his call or provide a cellphone. It is part of doing business and I am not in business. I work for his business.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Like John stated, it's my phone and I pay the bill, I make the rules. It isn't on the tool list. I see too many guys using their personal phones for work use.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I was asked when I was hired on if I would use my personal cell phone for work and I would be reimbursed every month, Its not the full bill but it is a good amount of it that they cover. I agreed, since they did not require it.


I will say this is a different case. If I were asked up front, and reimbursement offered, I might well agree.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I furnish all my men and apprentices cells phones. But on occasion I call them on theirs due to the excellent service Nextel does not offer. Looking to change providers. They can use their Nextel for personal use, but many have Verizon for the aforementioned excellent Nextel coverage.



> I want my cell to have battery power when I call my wife at break or lunch, and especially because she is pregnant. I have started turning it off during work hours.


Not that your boss should expect you to use you phone for his purposes BUT

1. Your battery should easily last a whole day.
2. Why are you calling your wife twice a day. THAT IS THE ISSUE with the young guys.
3. You do not want your personal phone used LEAVE IT IN THE TRUCK.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I'll call my wife as many times as I want if it is on break or lunch. Why is that a problem?
I usually only call on lunch anyway.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Unless she is pregnant or has a medical issue, you're not buying a house or you just got married what could there possible be that can't wait till the end of the day.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I like to talk to her and my 2 year old son as they eat lunch, while I eat mine. And like I said, it's at lunch, _on my time. There's no personal calls going on during work hours. That's not what I was asking about._

I saw a JW be let go because he was on his phone constantly one morning, even the other JWs were getting pissed on the other end of a pull, waiting on him. They told him, "If your baby (kid) is sick, or there is an emergency, tell the foreman you need a 1/2 hour to take care of it (off the clock) or just tell him you have to go". He didn't, and just kept taking and making calls. Next day, he was gone.

And like you said brian john: I told my wife "If it is something that can wait until I get home, then don't call me at work, unless I am on break at 9:30 or at noon".

Am I hearing from your previous post: "Here's a company phone, you can use it for personal use, but not during work. Oh, and I expect you to use your personal phone for work also, because my provider sucks, but don't use your phone for personal use on the job.

It does seem like personal phones sure cause major problems, and it would be best if contractors had clear policies on them. 

I would have to agree with you that leaving it in the truck is the best policy, until my wife gets really close, then I'm probably going to keep it on me.

On one hand, I would say that a worker can concentrate on his work if he has his phone on, knowing that if there is an issue, he will get the message sooner, rather than later if he is worried about a family issue, but on the other hand if his phone is ringing constantly, that is a huge distraction to him and the rest of the crew, and can hold up a entire crew.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

BP:

It is your time and your free to discuss what you like with who you like, but I hear my guys talking ALL the time not just break and lunch. My point would be keep it fairly private.

I hear 

I do not know where the remote is.
I know you mom is a bitch what can I do from here to punish her.
No we won't go to jail for saying there no terminites they were exterminated WHAT DO YOU THINLK THE $500.00 was for.
I have to work if the washing machine broke call the repair man.
I know my sisters a bitch SO WHAT.
Tuna, we had tuna last night.
Yes I am going hunting, so what if I went fishing last weekend.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I hear ya.

I know personal use of cells is a problem during work hours. 
Just interested to hear the positions on personal cells for work purposes. Some guys here are getting irked as they might if some of us brought our personal cordless tools in to use at work.

Certainly after seeing the one JW be let go largely as a result of his personal calls, I remind my wife "Only in an emergency".

I just don't want to set a precedent that is bad practice, especially in the eyes of some of the JWs that I work with, by using my phone...so, I will just leave it in my vehicle and/or leave it off.

Thanks for the responses.
BP


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

IMO ocassional use between you and boss, ahhh that's OK make it a habit and they should be supplying you one.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

I personally keep my cell in my personal pickup. *UNLESS * My wife is having problems with her diabetes. Then I want to be able to check on her during break and lunch. And I also don't want to take the chance of breaking it. 
. 
On a side note I locked my keys in my truck one day at the job. I was the last to leave and it was out in the middle of nowhere. You will never guess where my phone was safe and sound.:blink:


----------



## JacksonburgFarmer (Jul 5, 2008)

Ok...I used my personal phone on company time. If i needed to call someone, I was going to call 'em...

NOW, I am the boss, My own company....if someone needs to make a call....make it....

All the guys who Piss and moan, bitch and carry on about phones,(either side of the fence) are generally just a real PAIN IN THE ASS!!:cursing::wallbash::clap:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

JacksonburgFarmer said:


> Ok...I used my personal phone on company time. If i needed to call someone, I was going to call 'em...
> 
> NOW, I am the boss, My own company....if someone needs to make a call....make it....
> 
> All the guys who Piss and moan, bitch and carry on about phones,(either side of the fence) are generally just a real PAIN IN THE ASS!!:cursing::wallbash::clap:


I cary both personal and work all the time... sat. sun. vacations where ever I may go. The company I work for is great I dont hesitate to take a call from my project manager or the shop super at midnight. One hand washes the other though if I have a personall call to make during the day I dont hesitate to make it. The guys that bitch are usually the ones that never say anything about leaving at 3:00 on friday but always have something to say about staying to 3:31 any other day


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

seems like the train engineer involved in that california train wreck was text messaging seconds before the crash. he ran a "red light". got to be a lesson there somewhere.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I rarely use my cell phone. My biggest peeve is the people who use them with no common sense. They use them whenever and wherever and talk loud enough for everyone else to hear. Have a little courtesy.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

*no to cell phones*

What's next, laptop computers?? How about infra-red scanning devices? had a foreman one time that used his personal cell phone for work. His crew considered him a worm for doing this. Loss of respect, so how much now would the crew do for him? Answer, nothing. The halls position, no way. It is against the agreement to use personal cell phones for work. And the code of excellence says no cell phones on the job. Where does it all end? I guess when lay offs come, we'll keep the guys with the cell phones and the pipe racks on their trucks. This is no joke, I worked with an apprentice in Las Vegas that had his own scissor lift! He explained to me that he had gotten a good deal on the thing, so what the hell. Forget about cell phones, here is a guy that will bring his own scissor lift on the job, does it get any better than this. Worked with another guy in the bay area that had 3 tool boxes of tools. There was nothing this guy didn't have. Saw a guy out of San Mateo that had his own extension ladder. And I have seen a guy bring a laptop onto the job to use for the job. So lets say for the sake of argument that you're a contractor, you have a guy that has a truck with a pipe rack, an extension ladder plus a few step ladders, a trailer with a scissor lift on it, laptop computer, two cell phones and a nextel, a motorola base two-way radio, hole hawg, complete hydraulic knock out set to 2 inch, greenlee pipe bender and ridgid threader. The other guy has what's on the tool list. Who gets laid off first?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

How many non-union electricians use there personal vehicles for hauling material? You would never see that on a union job.


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

when someone gets hurt on the lift or ladder se how fast the contractor washes his hand of any liability. see if he'll replace any of the tools not on the tool list when their stolen or break (cordless drills , sawzalls ..etc.).


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

Good point about the contractor's insurance will only cover what is on the tool list. I have been in the IBEW since 1980, and I can tell you I have seen many union electricains using their own vehicles, cell phones, computers and power tools for company use. In defense of some of the abuses, there are times when in effort to get the job done, guys will bring in things to make our job easier because the contractor wouldn't buy the tools we needed. Got a clearance one time out of Santa Barbara and the dispacther told me the contractor doesn't have any tools or material but the general contractor wants the job manned up. The computer says there should be x amount of electricians on the job and that's what happens. No tools, no material, but get the job done. Another job, showed up and the foreman says we start at 6am, violation of the agreement, and we take a short break when the roach truck shows up, we work through lunch, violation of the agreement, and then go home early. Really?, wow, a seperate agreement the guys on the job decided to create. I got my money two hours later (two hour show up pay). So in almost 30 years of union jobs, I've seen it all. Good and bad, one thing in common, the hall knows what is going on but looks the other way so not to anger the contractor.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

worn kleins said:


> Good point about the contractor's insurance will only cover what is on the tool list. I have been in the IBEW since 1980, and I can tell you I have seen many union electricains using their own vehicles, cell phones, computers and power tools for company use. In defense of some of the abuses, there are times when in effort to get the job done, guys will bring in things to make our job easier because the contractor wouldn't buy the tools we needed. Got a clearance one time out of Santa Barbara and the dispacther told me the contractor doesn't have any tools or material but the general contractor wants the job manned up. The computer says there should be x amount of electricians on the job and that's what happens. No tools, no material, but get the job done. Another job, showed up and the foreman says we start at 6am, violation of the agreement, and we take a short break when the roach truck shows up, we work through lunch, violation of the agreement, and then go home early. Really?, wow, a seperate agreement the guys on the job decided to create. I got my money two hours later (two hour show up pay). So in almost 30 years of union jobs, I've seen it all. Good and bad, one thing in common, the hall knows what is going on but looks the other way so not to anger the contractor.


 
Do you expect your guys to violate the agreement or provide tools not on the tool list, just to get the job done. Hopefully not. Our Hall doesn't look the other way, the agreement is in place for a reason


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I recall reading in our contract about the contractor must provide a secure place for us to keep our tools, and in the event that the tools are stolen, the contractor shall offer replacement tools *at cost.* What the Hell is that?

But that's all I recall about the tools. It is unclear if *tools not on the list* would be covered. Even though the contract does not *limit* us to what's on the list: 'Shall have tools on the list, but not limited to, contractor shall supply all other necessary tools...'

One example, our list does not have 'wire strippers' listed on it, or cable cutters, or tin snips, which I see a lot of guys have...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I recall reading in our contract about the contractor must provide a secure place for us to keep our tools, and in the event that the tools are stolen, the contractor shall offer replacement tools *at cost.* What the Hell is that?
> 
> But that's all I recall about the tools. It is unclear if *tools not on the list* would be covered. Even though the contract does not *limit* us to what's on the list: 'Shall have tools on the list, but not limited to, contractor shall supply all other necessary tools...'
> 
> One example, our list does not have 'wire strippers' listed on it, or cable cutters, or tin snips, which I see a lot of guys have...


 
Most contractors only have to cover the cost of replacement of what is on the list. In our local you have to submit a list of carried tools to the contractor and he has to approve it, which would mean its covered if stolen or broken.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Most contractors only have to cover the cost of replacement of what is on the list. In our local you have to submit a list of carried tools to the contractor and he has to approve it, which would mean its covered if stolen or broken.


That would be nice, but our contract says 'at cost', so that means to me that I have to buy all stolen replacement tools myself (at the cost that the contractor pays). I don't know about tools that are not on the list.

Curious to know what the contractor I currently work for would do about broken tools. Suppose I should ask around.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank godness my wife isnt that needy. She only calls me if she really needs me, other than that my wife is a pretty self sufficient woman that understands her husband doesnt sit behind a desk when he is at work. But come 4:00 we talk almost every day


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> That would be nice, but our contract says 'at cost', so that means to me that I have to buy all stolen replacement tools myself (at the cost that the contractor pays). I don't know about tools that are not on the list.
> 
> Curious to know what the contractor I currently work for would do about broken tools. Suppose I should ask around.


Broken items we turn in and they get them to us usually within a couple weeks.


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

Sparky970, I absolutely do not expect or want anyone to have anything other than what is on the tools list. That was the point I was trying to make. My reading of the agreement is that the tool list is a maximum list of tools. I can assure you I've created my share of problems for sticking up for the agreement. If your local is enforcing the agreement, good for you. It is rare, I have worked in plenty of locals where that isn't the case.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

worn kleins said:


> Sparky970, I absolutely do not expect or want anyone to have anything other than what is on the tools list. That was the point I was trying to make. My reading of the agreement is that the tool list is a maximum list of tools. I can assure you I've created my share of problems for sticking up for the agreement. If your local is enforcing the agreement, good for you. It is rare, I have worked in plenty of locals where that isn't the case.


 
We definately need more like you to help the union regain the strength it once had.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Would it be a good idea for the IBEW nationally to mandate a "Inside Wireman Journeyman Tools List" and a "Inside Wireman Apprentice Tools List", and have every local nationwide mandatorily adopt this list in their contracts, and have the contracts mandate that the wiremen will have 'no other tools' and that the contractors MUST supply all other tools necessary?

You still have everyone's interpretation of the definition of necessary.


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> We definately need more like you to help the union regain the strength it once had.


why? guys like him are the reason that the unions lost the strength they once had....

a contractor provides $20,000 worth of tools to complete a job...this drill goes missing, that tool gets broke, etc....and in the week that the contractor takes to replace the tools (at additional cost that comes right out of the bottom line) no one will drill a hole? or whatever else because the tool (i'm talking common here, not a Greenlee hydraulic, or some other specialty tool) isn't on the tool list?

i'm not saying that the jw should provide all the tools to perform the job...i'm saying it's a partnership...give and take...

if the guys on the job decide that they would rather start early and end early (I know guys in Arizona, Florida, et al) do this all the time to beat the heat, what's wrong with that? no one is being forced, and everyone wins...

realize what is actually killing the unions...it's not from the outside...


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

one other thought to keep in mind......when a contractor wins a contract and hires you to do the work, you are guaranteed $X for every hour you are on site (whether you produce or not)......the contractor isn't guaranteed anything..... have him lose too much money, for whatever reason, and that's one less contractor willing to pay your hourly rate.....and there isn't exactly a line of contractors waiting to fill their spot


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

one caveat...the rules are different for a 20 man shop than for a 200 man shop


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I keep my phone on me, but I rarely use it anyway.

I do keep it on me just in case, though.

I locked my keys in my car just a week or 2 ago.

I called my girlfriend about my spare, but one of my coworkers pays for a lock smith service for his car and he called them out for me.


----------



## imp4pdabest (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with BP Redbear & JohnJ0906. Cell phones should be limited to usage. If your job prefers you to use your cell phone on the job site, they should cover some of the bill.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

oldman said:


> one other thought to keep in mind......when a contractor wins a contract and hires you to do the work, you are guaranteed $X for every hour you are on site (whether you produce or not)......the contractor isn't guaranteed anything..... have him lose too much money, for whatever reason, and that's one less contractor willing to pay your hourly rate.....and there isn't exactly a line of contractors waiting to fill their spot


 
There are many variables to that formula, because in some areas there are many contractors that try and entice guys to jump ship to their company when working on multi EC projects. Myself and a few of the guys get asked what it would take for us to make the switch fairly often. Myself and the other JW on our job today both were asked by Seimens, we both said they would have to be Union first and then we'll talk $.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

oldman said:


> why? guys like him are the reason that the unions lost the strength they once had....
> 
> 
> i'm not saying that the jw should provide all the tools to perform the job...i'm saying it's a partnership...give and take...
> ...


----------



## tpr (Jan 10, 2008)

if i'm going to cut his(the contractor) conduit or emt. i'll provide the frame. he (the contractor) can provide the blade.when will it end a cordless drill here a sawzall here then its a hydrolic punch set then the next thing you know we are providing stock for the job picked up on our owntime.if i'm going to provide tools like that i'm going into buisness myself . i provide whats on the tool list ,yes i have a few extra do-dads, drill bits , hollow wall anchor set all given to me not stolen from contractors. you will be surprised if you are a good CRAFTSMAN.the contractor will provide you with everything you need. he should its his buisness including a phone if the job demands it.if the job demands a 4 inch pipe bending table and bender are you going to bring your own in :thumbsup:


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

*sub-agreements??*

How about this situation: A wireman is out of work due to things being slow. His name finally rolls up to the top of the books after being off for a couple of months. He takes a call that the hall says should last a couple of months, but that's all the hall knows. The wireman gets to the jobsite and finds the crew starting work earlier than the contract allows, they are taking one 15 minute break period and going home an hour early. A few other things are going on that are against the contract. This wireman is now put in the position to decide what he is going to do. He has been out of work for a couple of months and needs the money. If he doesn't want to work under this sub-agreement he can quit, go back to the hall and go to the bottom of the books. The contractor might be nice enough to give him a short call and send him back to the hall so he doesn't lose his spot on the books. Or he can throw in with the rest of the guys and work under the sub-agreement and hope he doesn't get brought up on charges and have to explain to the e board how it was decided to create a sub-agreement. The contract, the agreement and the rules were put in place for everybodies protection, including the contractor.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

worn kleins said:


> How about this situation: A wireman is out of work due to things being slow. His name finally rolls up to the top of the books after being off for a couple of months. He takes a call that the hall says should last a couple of months, but that's all the hall knows. The wireman gets to the jobsite and finds the crew starting work earlier than the contract allows, they are taking one 15 minute break period and going home an hour early. A few other things are going on that are against the contract. This wireman is now put in the position to decide what he is going to do. He has been out of work for a couple of months and needs the money. If he doesn't want to work under this sub-agreement he can quit, go back to the hall and go to the bottom of the books. The contractor might be nice enough to give him a short call and send him back to the hall so he doesn't lose his spot on the books. Or he can throw in with the rest of the guys and work under the sub-agreement and hope he doesn't get brought up on charges and have to explain to the e board how it was decided to create a sub-agreement. The contract, the agreement and the rules were put in place for everybodies protection, including the contractor.


Did the steward on the job allow this? He should be there to protect the employees and make sure the contract is followed.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

worn kleins said:


> How about this situation: A wireman is out of work due to things being slow. His name finally rolls up to the top of the books after being off for a couple of months. He takes a call that the hall says should last a couple of months, but that's all the hall knows. The wireman gets to the jobsite and finds the crew starting work earlier than the contract allows, they are taking one 15 minute break period and going home an hour early. A few other things are going on that are against the contract. This wireman is now put in the position to decide what he is going to do. He has been out of work for a couple of months and needs the money. If he doesn't want to work under this sub-agreement he can quit, go back to the hall and go to the bottom of the books. The contractor might be nice enough to give him a short call and send him back to the hall so he doesn't lose his spot on the books. Or he can throw in with the rest of the guys and work under the sub-agreement and hope he doesn't get brought up on charges and have to explain to the e board how it was decided to create a sub-agreement. The contract, the agreement and the rules were put in place for everybodies protection, including the contractor.



Wow that is a funny story, your kidding right? After two months without work he really was not complaining of the starting time and break allotment. Sorry, I 'll go away now.bk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

When things get tough you have decide feed the family 
or ??????????????????

Most workers in our local want to start early take no lunch and go home early, Beats rush hour driving and they save over a hour a day away from home.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I know I said I'd get out but .......most guys I have worked with love the go home earlier scenario and beat rush hour. Working at the port of LB we would start at 5 in the summer. Union guys too!


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Port of LB?


----------



## oldman (Mar 30, 2007)

brian john said:


> Port of LB?


Long Beach?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Correct!


----------



## worn kleins (Dec 13, 2007)

*steward, what steward?*

We don't need no stinkin steward!! Sparky, these jobs don't have stewards. Their are wireman who will not work outside of the agreement for any reason. I spent my apprenticeship with some old time wireman who were truly mechanics, a term you don't hear much anymore. I came through about 30 years ago and these guys had been in for 20 to 30 years before me. Everyone has to make their own deciscion about how they want to do things. I have lost out on quite a bit of money over the years 'cause I drug-up before doing something for me wasn't right. But that's just me. But for you guys that want to start early due to traffic or heat or whatever, what about the guy that is coming out from the hall? Of course there is a saying that goes, "get back conscience, there's money involved".


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I discussed this issue with 5 wire men at work today and all said WTF, is there an issue here that worth losing a job over? Now if there were some real grievances these guys (and myself) would speak up.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

i personally think cell phones are a pain in the butt. recently the apprentice and i were working on lightning protection. we had a horizontal run on the side of the building. had a rope tied to top of extension ladder for apprentice to help move ladder down the line. he got a phone call and completely stopped both of us from working. it wasnt an emergency, he was ordering parts for a car he was fixing up. i talk as well to my wife occasionally on break and lunch. work is bid tight as we all know these days a lot of non union shops in the area. it just seems like a trend for the younger guys to be on it throughout the day for personal use. i do feel the same for foreman calling apprentices on there personal phones to figure out where the apprentices journeyman is. if the foreman is too lazy to get his a5s out of the trailer to find the men, maybe he should get a different job. maybe he should get out there to see how the job is going. a lot of guys are losing the chain of command it seems. sup to foreman to journeyman to apprentice. when i was an apprentice years ago, they worked apprentices like the dogs they were. today it seems like they get treated better than journeymen. contractors love them cause they are cheap, giving them this premaddona big head.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

i think i wanted to post about cell phone use from the first page. looked above my post and was way off conversation. sorry about my rants.


----------

